# Amsoil DOT 4 the best brake & clutch fluid for the GTO?



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

ERBP: 304°C (580°F)

This might solve the clutch getting stuck feeling when the car is hammered hard.

AMSOIL - Series 600 DOT 4 Racing Brake Fluid (BF4)


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Apparently this EVO guy that tracks his car seems to love the Amsoil the most.

AMSOIL DOT4 Brake Fluid - Track Review! - evolutionm.net


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I think it is the cluch line more then the fluid that makes it that way. Rubber hoses expand in heat. I bet SS lines would make a world of difference. When my clutch fails I'm going to install SS lines and a remote bleeder so I can have fresh fluid when I want it


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

where can i buy this SS clutch line?

right now my clutch feels fine since it was flushed recently.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Remote bleeder :TICKshift.com - Quick Shifting Six Speed Perfectionists

Clutch line I would assume is failrly universal braided SS line. Just gotta know what size and how long you need. I'm not sure off hand though.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

batmans said:


> where can i buy this SS clutch line?
> 
> right now my clutch feels fine since it was flushed recently.


I got mine from SNL Performance.

I've read somewere GM DOT4 fluid is not that bad for boiling points. If you get stuck clutch, your clutch is slipping or you need to have it blead. I use ATE Superblue.


----------

